

What happens when your profile pic shows up on the first page on Google - lachgr
http://very-busy-andy.tumblr.com/

======
Kortaggio
Wow the number of fake testimonials is unsettling--have you had to resolve
inquiries from people you know in real life who found one of your imposter
profiles?

~~~
ajanuary
It's always worth doing a reverse image search on testimonial photos.

~~~
underyx
Or putting legit testimonials on your site.

~~~
ajanuary
Sorry, I was unclear. I meant if you're looking a someone else's site, it's
worth looking up the images as a proxy for legitimacy.

------
Buge
I'll admit, I've used pictures from google images as profile pictures a few
times. Never for a serious account though, always for fake accounts usually
for testing the site's security.

------
baby
copyright the photo -> sue them -> profit

------
mizzao
The 'Maria' on one of those screenshots also comes from the first page of
"profile pictures" on Google.

------
myth_buster
Might be trivial, but how did he find these sites/reviews? Image search on
Google?

------
brianmcdonough
I'd like to see how your face would look on a replicant...

